

Senate Bill Seeks Standards for Cars’ Defenses from Hackers - rl3
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/senate-bill-seeks-standards-cars-defenses-hackers/

======
MichaelCrawford
How about legislation that requires auto industry executives read the Forum on
Risks to the Public in Computers and Related Systems?

[http://catless.ncl.ac.uk/Risks](http://catless.ncl.ac.uk/Risks)

Risks will put the fear of G-d in you.

Security experts such as Kevin Mitnick have already testified before Congress.
Rather than wasting Kevin's time I suggest our Congresscritters just look up
his testimony transcript in the Congressional Record.

